# Spur trip 5/22



## Mr.Salty (Mar 5, 2017)

Headed to the spur around 5:00, saw a good weed patch about halfway there. Tossed a couple live cigs next to it and a bull with 3 cows showed there self. The bull ate but spit the hook, we had tied on smaller circle hooks expecting chicken dolphins... These fish where 10-15 pound range. At least some bigger ones are showing up. Trolled for a hoo for a few miles but gave that up considering the water wasn’t quite the right color. Stopped and got a few golden tiles before heading to the sword grounds. Drifted a bait for a few hours with no bites.. Headed back to get some more tiles then called it a day. Chicken dolphins where everywhere and lots of tunas busting the surface, but sharks where really bad and couldn’t get a bait past them.. Maneged enough tiles to feed the four of us. Good luck to everyone making the trip out there!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Can’t wait to get back out there.


----------



## Jacket38 (Aug 23, 2017)

What were the sea conditions like out there?


----------

